
The Decision to Move On - dwynings
http://ekoester.com/the-decision-to-move-on
======
diego
Startups are hard, no doubt. However, perspective is interesting. In the past
year my father died unexpectedly, and my wife and I gave up on having kids
(and possibly our relationship) after six years of trying by all means
imaginable. After those experiences running a startup seems like child's play
to me.

If when you go to bed at night your main worry is whether you'll be able to
close your next round of funding, you have it pretty good (at least in
theory). Trust me.

~~~
obviouslygreen
One thing about perspective: It's not universal, and it also works the other
way around. If someone else just hasn't had the kind of experiences you have,
telling them about your own problems (or those of other people) isn't really
meaningful. It's the "starving people in China" argument.

I'm not saying you're wrong, really, but that even your situation could be
considered pretty great by someone who's stuck in a North Korean gulag with
his entire family because he sneezed during the wrong part of a public news
broadcast.

Perspective is helpful when you've gained it and can use it yourself. However,
_someone else's perspective_ is only useful to the point that it lines up with
yours. Beyond that you usually can't really understand it in a meaningful way
and it sounds like empty sentiment.

~~~
Felix21
I understood his perspective pretty well, and also his point.

My heart is with you Diego, Sorry for your loss

------
xoail
I tried using Zaarly when I was in LA and loved it. But after moving to NYC,
realized TaskRabbit was more popular and had to switch. I always thought there
was enough room for both (zaarly and taskrabbit) to survive... guess I was
wrong. Best of luck in your future endeavors...

